# Bedrock Mortars



## mellowyellow (Feb 11, 2021)

_I want to share a hike I did along the top of the Santa Cruz Mountains in Northern California. I chose a route through what was once dense oak forest. Along the way, I stopped at ancient grinding rocks, called bedrock mortars (BRMs). They are remnants of the indigenous Ohlone Peoples.

I have seen similar ones in other places. For example, there is a BRM created by the Miwok people near Lambert Dome in Tuolumne Meadows, in Yosemite National Park. Thousands of people must walk by it each summer without ever realizing it is an ancient work of Man……….
_
_https://www.natureoutside.com/bedrock-mortars/_


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

This is cool.  I saw something like this is some rock along a river bed when I was a kid.  I wonder if it was the same kind of thing.  A Native American tribe lived in the area.


----------

